
Is Uber ripping off its drivers? The woman who beat Starbucks and FedEx says yes - henriquemaia
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2015/12/uber-lawsuit-drivers-class-action-shannon-liss-riordan
======
aminok
Labor regulations are morally abhorrent. It's an absolute injustice that a
person can inject themselves into a private relationship that they are not
party to by ruling it illegal. It makes impossible millions of mutually
beneficial consensual interactions that would otherwise happen. Oppression of
this kind causes devastating harm on a massive scale involving hundreds of
millions, if not billions of people.

~~~
lochlan
Just because an agreement is consensual does not mean that there is no power
differential. One party will almost always have some greater leverage over
another. When the power differential is too great for consent to lead to a
mutually-beneficial arrangement, regulation may be required.

~~~
aminok
Power differentials are irrelevant. Suggestions otherwise are unscientific
Marxist hocus pocus that leads to destructive laws being instated.

If I offer a worker in Indonesia $2 a day to work for me, they are perfectly
capable of deciding whether it's in their interest to take the offer. The
power differential is as irrelevant as the one between Microsoft and me when
Microsoft, with its $100 billion capitalization, offers me a product and I
decide whether I want to trade my limited capital for it.

